# 4 weeks..roos or hen



## hoothootwhatup93 (5 mo ago)

These are about 4 weeks old. I was curious to get ideas on sex and breeds they are. I know it may be early.
Thanks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Individual pics are always best for telling anything for certain. I see a couple that could be males because they have a bit more comb than the others. But that's a might be.

That bin looks awfully small for that many birds. You might want to get them into something bigger. 

Actually they're fully feathered and can go out in the coop.


----------



## hoothootwhatup93 (5 mo ago)

I separated them. I have 10 week Olds out in coop was afraid to put them out with bigger ones.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Put them out with the others. See how they do. They do need more space.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Could you get some individual pics? I see some EEs, wyandottes, and many others. Too early to definitively tell gender yet


----------



## hoothootwhatup93 (5 mo ago)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Could you get some individual pics? I see some EEs, wyandottes, and many others. Too early to definitively tell gender yet


Here is the best I can do. Any ideas on sex and breed...Thanks.


----------

